# One Week Old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It's been a long week! Today was the day Caddy's c-section was scheduled for (her real due date) but instead, her litter arrived a week ago. 

The little boy pup that survived is doing wonderful. he's gaining weight (now up to 3.7 oz) and is very active and a little bit of a loudmouth. Caddy is doing great and is a fantastic mommy.
His 'first' picture when he (and the other two) were several hours old. He is the one in the middle

















and missing a lot of hair on the head and legs









And at a week old



















Can you guess where he loves to sleep? Yes, on mom. 

Thank you everybody for all of your support this week!! It's been a tiring week and I'm just glad that this little guy made it and that Caddy is ok. I think her milk is drying up though so it looks like i'll be supplementing this little guy for a while!
I also want to thank a few people for their invaluable help and advice this week - Sheila Riley, Pat Keen, Tonia Holibough, Christine, and Sarah Stangeland. I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, Stacy, the little guy looks great!!!!!!! Good job, Caddy!

Has Marina given him one of her famous names yet?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 7 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758904


> Wow, Stacy, the little guy looks great!!!!!!! Good job, Caddy!
> 
> Has Marina given him one of her famous names yet?[/B]


Well, she keeps calling him Clark (so we have Lois and Clark) Not sure if that name will stick but for now, that's what she is calling him, LOL. I'm trying not to name him right now (just in case) But I'm hopeful! at least he is term now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacy, he looks SO HEALTHY! He looks like a normal little puppy now. I just know he'll be fine in your care. Congratulations on the baby boy, and I'm so glad Caddy is doing well.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

He looks great! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he looks so cute and sweet in his pictures.. I hope he continues to thrive.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is a strong little one and should have a strong name! He loves his Mommy and sleeps on her belly.......how loving!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 7 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758908


> Stacy, he looks SO HEALTHY! He looks like a normal little puppy now. I just know he'll be fine in your care. Congratulations on the baby boy, and I'm so glad Caddy is doing well.[/B]


He does look much better, doesn't he? It makes having to get up every 2 hours sooo much easier to deal with!! 

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758909


> He looks great! :wub:[/B]


Oh thanks!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never seen puppies that young before, but Clark :wub: sure looks a lot better than he did!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww how precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh how small! I'm glad that he is doing a little better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He looks so much better - so glad he's getting stronger!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so happy to see that he's doing well. Hugs to the family :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Stacy, wow how he has changed :wub: . He looks so cute and he looks like he is doing so well. You sure are doing a fantastic job with him and Caddie.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Look forward to seeing weekly pics of this little growing


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Bellarata's Superman aka Clark!! He does have superhero powers, ya know.  He is continuing to thrive when he had all odds against him. 

He is just precious, and I hope he continues to do well! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's looking much better now. :aktion033: I'm so glad he's still doing well.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad mom and baby are doing well  he is a cutie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It' so great to see Clark looking like a real puppy. I really think he is going to do well. Please keep sharing pictures of the super hero with us. I know you've been real busy, so I've been checking on your farm for you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, bless his wee little heart :wub: 

I can see he's getting stronger by the minute. This is great news, Stacy. :grouphug: 

Oh, and I like the name, "Clark", yep, he's Superpup all the way.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That pup is precious and I'm so glad he's doing good. I'd be scared to death of one that little. I think Clark is a great name for him, he looks like a Clark. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love him! :wub: This picture is perfect with that sweet face - looking forward to seeing him continue to grow with all the love from you and Marina! :wub2: :wub2: 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758903


> And at a week old
> 
> 
> I also want to thank a few people for their invaluable help and advice this week - Sheila Riley, Pat Keen, Tonia Holibough, Christine, and Sarah Stangeland. I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the help!![/B]


You have some fabulous mentors!!!! 

:grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to all of you for helping this little Bellarata blessing! :heart:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so, so glad to hear he's doing! Even in the first pic, I'm just amazed at the difference between him and his siblings. I'm so sad they didn't make it, but so happy this little guy is such a trooper. He looks great, like he's really making progress. I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stacy thank you for the pictures of Clark. He's just beautiful and thriving so nicely. I love his name it's befitting a superhero, i hope it sticks.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am so glad the little fella is doing so well ..his a little gem :grouphug: jo


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so happy he's getting bigger and stronger (and hairier) each day!!!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW, he looks so precious. You did an amazing job Stacy. I don't know if he would have made it without you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a difference a week makes. He looks great and I'm still praying that he just keeps getting stronger and stronger.

rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Awwww that sweet pink face!! I just got pink puppy chills all over!! Bless his strong little heart, he is a survior for sure. I hope Caddy continues to be able to nurse him, for your sake as well as his.

Stacy what is the normal weight of a newborn? How does his compare to what it would have been at a full term birth? He was so much bigger and more developed from the rest of the litter, but still looks so tiny! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a little fighter! I think Clark would be a great name too....aka Superman! And I'm so happy to hear that Caddy is doing so well. I"m not one bit surprised she is such an amazing Mommy....she's always been so special.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

He is a cute little miracle! Keep up the good work and energy, Mommy!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Little Clark looks perfect :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758910


> Oh, he looks so cute and sweet in his pictures.. I hope he continues to thrive.[/B]


Oh thank you! He's doing pretty good now, I am so glad!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758911


> He is a strong little one and should have a strong name! He loves his Mommy and sleeps on her belly.......how loving!!!!![/B]


He loooooves his mom's tummy!

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 7 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758914


> I've never seen puppies that young before, but Clark :wub: sure looks a lot better than he did!![/B]


I hadn't realized just how bad he looked until I compared the pics!! I'm not quite a nervous wreck anymore, which is good! I didn't even like leaving Caddy and pups for a few min. 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758918


> Awww how precious :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


thank you!!
QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758925


> oh my gosh how small! I'm glad that he is doing a little better.[/B]


He is still tiny but not as tiny as he was!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 7 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758960


> Oh Stacy, wow how he has changed :wub: . He looks so cute and he looks like he is doing so well. You sure are doing a fantastic job with him and Caddie.
> 
> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Look forward to seeing weekly pics of this little growing[/B]


Thanks Bek. I have to hand feed him still so it's been an exhausting week. 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 7 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758986


> OMG, Bellarata's Superman aka Clark!! He does have superhero powers, ya know.  He is continuing to thrive when he had all odds against him.
> 
> He is just precious, and I hope he continues to do well! :wub:[/B]


LOL! I'm not sure about that as a registered name, LOL. Maybe something like... Bellarata's Last Son of Krypton... 

nah.

We'll see and it's too early to come up with names, LOL!

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 7 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759002


> He's looking much better now. :aktion033: I'm so glad he's still doing well.[/B]


thank you, me too!

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 7 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759009


> so glad mom and baby are doing well  he is a cutie[/B]


He's getting cuter, that is for sure.

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Apr 7 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759011


> It' so great to see Clark looking like a real puppy. I really think he is going to do well. Please keep sharing pictures of the super hero with us. I know you've been real busy, so I've been checking on your farm for you.[/B]


Yes my farm has been neglected, hasn't it? *sighs* I'm such a bad farmer. 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 7 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759015


> Well, bless his wee little heart :wub:
> 
> I can see he's getting stronger by the minute. This is great news, Stacy. :grouphug:
> 
> Oh, and I like the name, "Clark", yep, he's Superpup all the way.[/B]


Maybe he should be Krypto the Superdog


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 7 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759019


> That pup is precious and I'm so glad he's doing good. I'd be scared to death of one that little. I think Clark is a great name for him, he looks like a Clark. :wub:[/B]


It is a little unnerving to have a pup this small - but caddy takes good care of him. I jsut have to hand feed him, she does the rest!

QUOTE (joyomom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759027


> Love him! :wub: This picture is perfect with that sweet face - looking forward to seeing him continue to grow with all the love from you and Marina! :wub2: :wub2:
> 
> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 7 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758903





> And at a week old
> 
> 
> I also want to thank a few people for their invaluable help and advice this week - Sheila Riley, Pat Keen, Tonia Holibough, Christine, and Sarah Stangeland. I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the help!![/B]


You have some fabulous mentors!!!! 

:grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to all of you for helping this little Bellarata blessing! :heart:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have been very lucky to have such wonderful people giving me tips on taking care of this litter! Tonia helped me at 1am when I noticed Caddy was showing signs of labor - I'll never forget that! And everyone else has been sooo helpful and supportive. I'm very lucky. 

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759042


> I'm so, so glad to hear he's doing! Even in the first pic, I'm just amazed at the difference between him and his siblings. I'm so sad they didn't make it, but so happy this little guy is such a trooper. He looks great, like he's really making progress. I hope he continues to do well![/B]


I know, there was a big difference between the littermates and while I'm so sad about losing them, I'm happy to have this little guy. Even a day can make such a big difference! 

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Apr 7 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759065


> Stacy thank you for the pictures of Clark. He's just beautiful and thriving so nicely. I love his name it's befitting a superhero, i hope it sticks.[/B]


I'm not 100% sure about the name - I'm sure Marina will come up with a bunch of others, LOL. She's good at that. 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 8 2009, 04:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759118


> i am so glad the little fella is doing so well ..his a little gem :grouphug: jo[/B]


thank you so much!!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Apr 8 2009, 04:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759123


> I am so happy he's getting bigger and stronger (and hairier) each day!!![/B]


Yes, i'm glad to see he doesn't have the bald thing going on anymore. *nods*


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Stacy :grouphug: So glad it is going much better. I cannot imagine! Bless you.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a precious little miracle he is!!!! :wub: :tender: Praying that he continues to thrive!!! rayer:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

He is sure doing his puppy best to grow.

:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so in love with that little guy, have you decided on a name?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the superman theme is pretty fitting! He looks wonderful. I am so impressed by you, Caddy and this little guy. :two thumbs up:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is Caddy and her little pup tonight. Excuse the scruffiness of Caddy, she hasn't had a bath this week! The little guy is in his favorite position - using mom as a pillow. Just since yesterday, he has gone from 3.7 oz to 4.2 oz, so I'm soo happy to see the weight gain!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go, Clark!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The weight gain is awesome news!!! Won't be long, Stacy, and we'll be calling him "Big Butt Clark" :wub: 

Caddy, and her baby boy, look sooo sweet in that last pic. Warms my heart.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

What a special little boy! :heart: That picture of him sleeping with his mommie is so precious.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy to hear he's doing so well. It's been a tough week for you all.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, how precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Hey Stacy, glad to see that the lil guy is doing well. He looks so much better now. It must have been a scary time for you. I'm soryy that his littermates didn't make it. 

I really missed that Caddy was having pups again. She is also Lois' and Chowder's mom, isn't she?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! He needs his own webcam - so we can watch him grow..!! - wonder if you could get sponsors


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That Stacy is a darling picture.......just so loving and sweet. Caddy is so beautiful~~Love it!!!!! I have nicknamed Clark "Supie", short for Superman!! He is so endearing laying close to his Mommy for warmth and most likely drawing in kryptonite from some source!!!! When you walk into the room one day and he is flying around in a blue and red suit, look out!!!! Pretty soon we are going to have a made up story like what Pat started with the girls!!!!!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

you should totally name him McLovin... 

:w00t:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: He is just darling!!! I'm so happy to hear he's doing well!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 9 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759654


> Here is Caddy and her little pup tonight. Excuse the scruffiness of Caddy, she hasn't had a bath this week! The little guy is in his favorite position - using mom as a pillow. Just since yesterday, he has gone from 3.7 oz to 4.2 oz, so I'm soo happy to see the weight gain![/B]




oh my gosh, I love little Clark, he's so tiny. Thanks for the pictures Stacy they melt my heart


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at how proud mama Caddy looks. :wub: That little guy is already so handsome, and I'm glad he has gained so much weight in just one day! Special hugs to you and your family for being such angels and taking care of your babies. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh Stacy, Caddy looks just beautiful. I am so happy the little one is still gaining well. You'll be calling him McFatty in no time :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

He's such a mommy's boy - completely attached - Clark is a keeper for sure.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

just adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He is a heartbreaker for sure! :tender: Maybe to be a bit more cryptic, you could name him Kal-El.  Or……since he is such a gorgeous specimen, Gilles??? :smheat: See if anyone knows what we’re talking about. And yes, I watch waaaaaay too much tv! And Lisa you're right, beautiful Caddy really does look proud, doesn’t she? :wub:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost the others. But we're all pulling for this special little boy of yours. Give his other mommy a hug for us. She's been through alot as have you I have no doubt. 

I vote for the webcam. LOVE that idea!

Keep on chuggin little Clark. :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What good news. Glad to hear Clark has a good appetite. Yup the webcam sounds like a super idea.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mommy and Puppy look so precious together. Caddy is beautiful, bath or not bath!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahhh, he's taking off now! Great news! Looks like Caddy is saying "where is the spa day? when do I get my spa day?"


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 9 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759654


> Here is Caddy and her little pup tonight. Excuse the scruffiness of Caddy, she hasn't had a bath this week! The little guy is in his favorite position - using mom as a pillow. Just since yesterday, he has gone from 3.7 oz to 4.2 oz, so I'm soo happy to see the weight gain![/B]


I love this picture. Caddy looks beautiful, even if it is bath time for her. And, precious little Clark looks so peaceful and content. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 9 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759909


> He is a heartbreaker for sure! :tender: Maybe to be a bit more cryptic, you could name him Kal-El.  Or……since he is such a gorgeous specimen, Gilles??? :smheat: See if anyone knows what we’re talking about. And yes, I watch waaaaaay too much tv! And Lisa you're right, beautiful Caddy really does look proud, doesn’t she? :wub:[/B]


***
Wouldn't be the guy from Dancing with the Stars would it? ha ha (I just love that show), as well as American Idol, 24, Amazing Race, Lost, all the CSI's, Criminal Minds... just too name a few. Talk about watching too much tv!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 9 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759975


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 9 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759909





> He is a heartbreaker for sure! :tender: Maybe to be a bit more cryptic, you could name him Kal-El.  Or……since he is such a gorgeous specimen, Gilles??? :smheat: See if anyone knows what we’re talking about. And yes, I watch waaaaaay too much tv! And Lisa you're right, beautiful Caddy really does look proud, doesn’t she? :wub:[/B]


***
Wouldn't be the guy from Dancing with the Stars would it? ha ha (I just love that show), as well as American Idol, 24, Amazing Race, Lost, all the CSI's, Criminal Minds... just too name a few. Talk about watching too much tv!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, that would be the guy. So you know why I thought of him, right?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Apr 9 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759752


> you should totally name him McLovin...
> 
> :w00t:[/B]



Ha ha ha ha, what a cute little nickname. He is adorable and its so wonderful to hear that he is thriving. Caddy looks like any mother of one week would look (human or not); a little frazzled but bursting with love and pride.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Apr 9 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759913


> I vote for the webcam. LOVE that idea![/B]



Webcam! Webcam! Webcam! I know I will be tuned in all of this spring break!

So happy Baby Boy is doing better and gaining weight !

Look at Mama Caddy - she is such a loving sweetheart!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh great now im very nervous.. JaLynn is for sure pregnate due 3rd or 5th of May.. C-cections early delivery's all sound scary.. This is her 1st and my first set of teany weany's. :blink:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

What a cute pic :wub:

I'm so happy to hear that Caddy and Clark are doing well!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 9 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759984


> QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 9 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759975





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 9 2009, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759909





> He is a heartbreaker for sure! :tender: Maybe to be a bit more cryptic, you could name him Kal-El.  Or……since he is such a gorgeous specimen, Gilles??? :smheat: See if anyone knows what we’re talking about. And yes, I watch waaaaaay too much tv! And Lisa you're right, beautiful Caddy really does look proud, doesn’t she? :wub:[/B]


***
Wouldn't be the guy from Dancing with the Stars would it? ha ha (I just love that show), as well as American Idol, 24, Amazing Race, Lost, all the CSI's, Criminal Minds... just too name a few. Talk about watching too much tv!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, that would be the guy. So you know why I thought of him, right?
[/B][/QUOTE]


***
No, why?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Clark is adorable. :wub: I am so happy that he is doing well.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwww Stacy, what a precious Mommy and baby. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like Clark is making awesome progress!!

He's just adorable, and his mama Caddy has the sweetest face. :wub: 

I hope he continues to do well. :grouphug:


----------

